# General Switch Panel



## BBQ

Little-Lectric said:


> I have a call to go to this afternoon and the HO said he had a General Switch panel. I've heard of them but have no experience with them. I do know they are no longer made but that's about it. If I need to replace a breaker, what types will fit the General Switch panel?


Legally?

Likely none


----------



## MDShunk

Just another Westinghouse 1" copy. Any of the Westinghouse 1" Classified Replacement clone breakers are rated to go in that panel (or, you can slap in whatever you carry in that style :whistling2. The Connecticut Electric breakers and the Cutler-Hammer CL come to mind right off as legal replacements. If you have any old ITE breakers, they used to say on the packaging that they were okay in General Switch panels. 

Look at the paper label inside the panel itself, though. Most (perhaps all) General Switch panels had a long list inside of compliant replacement breakers from a good many different brands.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Alot of manufacturers make breakers that are UL approved for different panels. I most major brands (ite, bryant, ge,) will fit but as Bob said they are not listed for it. HD or Lowes may have some general breakers but I would be very tempted to just install an ite or GE breaker. I have seen these in hundreds of panels without issue but it is not compliant-- I guess I am not a saint. :whistling2:


----------



## A Little Short

After further discussion with the HO, it seems to be a GFCI breaker in question. I now doubt it is the breaker but in case it is I suppose the brands previously mentioned would also pertain to a GFCI also.


----------



## MDShunk

Hell, push come to shove, and if the panel is in the basement on a block wall, you can always sub out to a little 6-circuit panel. If you find rust or water intrusion, that's also your green light to try for a panel upgrade or service change.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

You could also use a standard breaker and install a gfci at the first outlet, if possible.


----------



## MDShunk

Dennis Alwon said:


> You could also use a standard breaker and install a gfci at the first outlet, if possible.


You could also try to pitch them on the benefits of being Amish.


----------



## RICK BOYD

Little-Lectric said:


> I have a call to go to this afternoon and the HO said he had a General Switch panel. I've heard of them but have no experience with them. I do know they are no longer made but that's about it. If I need to replace a breaker, what types will fit the General Switch panel?


that was a general switch panel I posted with burned up lugs


----------



## A Little Short

RICK BOYD said:


> that was a general switch panel I posted with burned up lugs


What was the thread title, or link to it?


----------



## oldtimer

Little-Lectric said:


> What was the thread title, or link to it?



Try - Burned panel lugs, Posted by Rick Boyd.


----------



## A Little Short

I went to check the problem at the customer that had the General Switch panel. Well I had more than 1 problem to check, but after I took care of the other problems I proceeded to check the GFCI problem. The HO had told me he had a GFCI breaker that wouldn't reset. When I get there they said they finally got it to reset. I don't know for sure that they had all loads off the circuit when they were trying to reset it when I was first told about the problem. They seemed to think they did but I can't be sure since I wasn't there and it did reset. It was late and I didn't go into a lot of troubleshooting other than trying a hairdryer in the bathroom that is protected with the GFCI breaker. I did however notice the breaker seemed loose in the panel, and that was with the cover on. I told them if/when it tripped again to call me and I would come and look into it further. My first thought was there probably was an outside recep. on that circuit and moisture might be the culprit. I checked the outside receps and they are not on the GFCI. I guess if I get called back I will pull the breaker and check the bus since the breaker seemed loose.


----------



## Magnettica

Dennis Alwon said:


> Alot of manufacturers make breakers that are UL approved for different panels. I most major brands (ite, bryant, ge,) will fit but as Bob said they are not listed for it. HD or Lowes may have some general breakers but I would be very tempted to just install an ite or GE breaker. I have seen these in hundreds of panels without issue but it is not compliant-- I guess I am not a saint. :whistling2:


Dennis I'm surprised you don't condone this kind of activity. A breaker that's not listed for use in a panel is a fire hazard in my opinion and in the opinion of many others too.


----------



## MF Dagger

Magnettica said:


> Dennis I'm surprised you don't condone this kind of activity. A breaker that's not listed for use in a panel is a fire hazard in my opinion and in the opinion of many others too.


I'd like to state my opinion that I DON'T feel that slapping in a typical 1" breaker into another brands panel is a fire hazard. I don't typically do it but I have no problems with it when I have seen it.


----------



## RICK BOYD

benefits of being Amish.

I went to an Amish work shop and the first thing I noticed was the 
smooth plaster glossy white ceiling with no fixtures or protrusions of any kind
and the large windows on the south wall ,

why was I surprised ??


----------

